# boards



## windows20 (3 Oct 2009)

hi all
im after some 1/4 inch thick boards not ply.is there somewhere on the internet i can get them from.
thanks
andy


----------



## Gill (3 Oct 2009)

I'm sure others will be along later with more specific suggestions, but a good starting point would be to browse Chas' (CHJ) excellent list of timber suppliers. You may well find an outlet near you.

Buying timber already dimensioned is significantly more expensive than buying it rough cut. If you anticipate buying a lot of wood, in the long run it may well be cheaper to invest in a thicknesser.


----------



## big soft moose (3 Oct 2009)

it depends how big you want them but yandles do oak offcuts that are between 1/4 and 1/2 ins thick and about the size of an A4 sheet of paper for 30p a shot (less if you buy a lot)

I dont know if they do them over tinterweb tho 

I also picked up a nice half board of 3/8 ins thick yew last time i was there.


----------



## Ugs (4 Oct 2009)

Get most of my smaller wood sheets/strips from here:-

http://www.alwayshobbies.com/Store/Craf ... and-Panels

Apart from MDF and Ply though they only come in 4 and 6 inch widths. OK for models, toys etc but not portraits etc.

Good service though and they try to keep the postage costs down.

The Tulip wood is good to work with and stains well.


----------



## nicewood (7 Oct 2009)

What length and width are you looking for, also what wood type


----------



## stevebuk (7 Oct 2009)

big soft moose":1qxhijk5 said:


> it depends how big you want them but yandles do oak offcuts that are between 1/4 and 1/2 ins thick and about the size of an A4 sheet of paper for 30p a shot (less if you buy a lot)


it sounds just like what i am looking for also, will check out there website to see if they would post it. :lol:


----------



## Tenko (19 Nov 2009)

Scrollsaw not arrived yet but woodstore ready. Got a large supply of 1/8" Oak faced ply, 1/4" and 3/8" Oak boarding and some 1" Mahogany thrown in for less than a tenner. Just went to the Scope charity shop and bought a 1930ish wardrobe and took it appart. All the wood is straight and dry. Have already used some of it making jigs for the pillar drill. When the scrollsaw comes will practice on some left over pine floorboarding from doing out the garage then try a bit of MDF then hopefully knock out some Xmas presents with a bit of the Oak. If the scrollsaw arrives :?


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Nov 2009)

Tenko":1dfcpap5 said:


> Scrollsaw not arrived yet but woodstore ready. Got a large supply of 1/8" Oak faced ply, 1/4" and 3/8" Oak boarding and some 1" Mahogany thrown in for less than a tenner. Just went to the Scope charity shop and bought a 1930ish wardrobe and took it appart. All the wood is straight and dry. Have already used some of it making jigs for the pillar drill. When the scrollsaw comes will practice on some left over pine floorboarding from doing out the garage then try a bit of MDF then hopefully knock out some Xmas presents with a bit of the Oak. If the scrollsaw arrives :?



Just spotted this. A word of caution to any of you recycling old furnishings. I do a lot being a skinflint and realised that alot of the finishes have toxic materials in them. Especially true of any pre-war stuff so make sure you are well endowed with dust removal. I strip mine outside before puttig on the lathe. Also watch out for things like panel pins. Sounds obvious but in the darker woods like mahogany they are often buried and invisible over the years.

pete


----------



## big soft moose (22 Nov 2009)

stevebuk":3ua3qiko said:


> big soft moose":3ua3qiko said:
> 
> 
> > it depends how big you want them but yandles do oak offcuts that are between 1/4 and 1/2 ins thick and about the size of an A4 sheet of paper for 30p a shot (less if you buy a lot)
> ...



steve - if they dont post it let me know how many you need and i'll pick some up when next there and post it up to you for P&P


----------



## stevebuk (22 Nov 2009)

big soft moose":6o9bmp86 said:


> stevebuk":6o9bmp86 said:
> 
> 
> > big soft moose":6o9bmp86 said:
> ...



that sounds great pete, 1/2inch would suit my purposes better, any chance of finding out how much it would cost to send 10 boards, and would it be double if i wanted 20 .
If i can get them here cheapish, i wouldn't mind buying a fair few of them.
many thanks pete for your time on this.
pm me if you wish..


----------



## big soft moose (24 Nov 2009)

Steve

unfortunately ive just been to yandles just before i posted so it will be a little while before i go again - but when i do i'll bear it in mind

one point to note is that as these are offcuts they are variable quality and some have shakes and knot holes etc - but then at 35p per board one cant really complain and you can find good ones if you spend time sorting through.

as the dimensions are quite small this would qualify as a packet and go royal mail rather than parcel farce - therefore the cost factor is weight - 10 boards comes in at just over a kg so that would cost about £6.55 plus whatever packing was needed, however the cost for a greater number isnt necessarily a matter of straight multiplication

you can calculate costs here http://sg.royalmail.com/portal/rm/Price ... d=23500532

if you get over 20kg you are then talking about parcel farce and it can get quite expensive - to the point where you might be better off paying my deisel to bring them to you


----------



## stevebuk (24 Nov 2009)

bear me in mind when you next go then, i just might take you up on that offer yet... :wink:


----------

